# Remember Me



## la reine victoria

I don't know if other forer@s have encountered this problem.  If you log out and then sign in on your next visit it is essential to tick the "remember me" box.

I have just written a lengthy reply to a post.  I forgot to tick the "remember me" box.  I clicked the "submit" button only to be told I wasn't logged in.  My contribution is now lost in the ether and, frankly, I don't feel like re-writing my post again.


 

LRV


----------



## Benjy

So is this just a warning to other forero's not to make the same mistake, or is there a suggestion hidden in there?

I personally preferred it when the remember me box was always ticked and you had to untick it, but i guess that's because I don't frequent internet cafés. Swings and roundabouts..


----------



## 1234plet

That's a great idea if the 'remember me'-box was always ticked! Then you wouldn't do the same very sad mistake. 
That have to be considered by this page.


----------



## GenJen54

If I understand it correctly, you have to "re-click" the "Remember Me" box from each separate URL from whence you log-on, regardless if you are a "regular" member.

For example, if I go to my inlaws home and log on from there, I have to re-tick "remember me" if I am signing on under my user name.  At home (or at work), I'm automatically "remembered" so don't have to re-tick the box.


----------



## maxiogee

GenJen54 said:


> If I understand it correctly, you have to "re-click" the "Remember Me" box from each separate URL from whence you log-on, regardless if you are a "regular" member.



I think you mean IP address, Jen. URLs are web-page addresses.


----------



## GenJen54

maxiogee said:


> I think you mean IP address, Jen. URLs are web-page addresses.


Oops - you are absolutely right!


----------



## Thomas1

la reine victoria said:


> I don't know if other forer@s have encountered this problem. If you log out and then sign in on your next visit it is essential to tick the "remember me" box.
> 
> I have just written a lengthy reply to a post. I forgot to tick the "remember me" box. I clicked the "submit" button only to be told I wasn't logged in. My contribution is now lost in the ether and, frankly, I don't feel like re-writing my post again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRV


I came across this problem too and many times I simply gave up answering to a thread for exactly the same reasons you mentioned. Once, however, when I saw this box informing me that I was logged out it also siad something more or less along the lines: please, log in again (did you get something like that too?). I re-signed in and to my amazement I didn’t lose my message it was happily submitted without losing a word in a thread which I replied to.  Too bad I discovered this after I had lost so many messages. 

Tom


----------



## la reine victoria

This is a test reply.  I have logged out and logged back in without ticking the "remember me" box.








LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

Second test.






Edit:  How very odd!  Both test posts were accepted without my having ticked the box.  







LRV


----------



## fenixpollo

I have been having the following problem since the server issues this week and last -- on a Mac with Safari, vB times me out after a period of inactivity, even when I have "remember me" checked.  On the same machine with Firefox, I don't have the problem. I also have had no problem with IE on Windows XP.


----------

